# A fanned-fret purple Ormsby build thread (Build Cancelled)



## Bodes (Aug 13, 2014)

See this post: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4451322-post28.html

Ordered this one a while back and now that I have some interesting pictures, I thought it'd be a good idea to share the p0rn.

Specs:
Ormsby SX multiscale
Body: Tasmanian Blackwood
Top: "Devil's Cut" radiused 5A Quilted Maple stained Purple 
Colour: Purple
Neck: Maple (Bolt on)
Fretboard: Ebony
Inlay: undecided
Frets: Stainless Steel 
Pickups: Ormsby Nuchucker bridge + Oldschool single coil neck

Some final specs are still being discussed and depends on what Perry has in mind.

... and without further a do:


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Aug 13, 2014)

Subbed!
This is gonna be sweet! There really are not enough purple guitars over here!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 13, 2014)

Ooo. Let me run out to the workshop and grab some more pics for you 

Check your phone in ten...


----------



## Bodes (Aug 13, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Ooo. Let me run out to the workshop and grab some more pics for you
> 
> Check your phone in ten...



*hands quivering in anticipation*


----------



## Bodes (Aug 13, 2014)

Hot off the press:


----------



## Bodes (Aug 13, 2014)

Wondering what Perry has in mind with the stain-job.

Perry heading out on a much deserved holiday, so no more updates for a til next month.


----------



## Bodes (Aug 13, 2014)

ok, a few more came through.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 13, 2014)

Great choice of color man


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome! Loving that quality quilt maple. 
The devil's carve is awesome. Makes for a beautiful thickness and comfy contour. I had that on my course built 7 that ended up selling for camera gear. 

Can't wait to see more!

Edit:

What is that flamed maple neck and headstock?! That's 'my shape'. So good to see it again!


----------



## theo (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks schmick!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 13, 2014)

Expecting to see some purpleheart but this is build is great anyway!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 13, 2014)

The flame neck is a second guitar for Simon. Roman theme. His fretboard is there too. 

The Ziricote neck is an Ultimo Shark. $11,000 worth of guitar, which scares the hell out of me. It will have a 24k gold top, Brazilian Rosewood, etc etc etc :O

There is a turtle inlaid neck there as well which is one on the new body shapes (DC), and the lighting bolt fretboard is an SX Multiscale trem 7. 

But, knowing the purples I can see in my mind, David's guitar is the ONE right now.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm glad to see more proper Ormsby-styled builds starting up lately. Those were what got me interested in your stuff, Perry.


----------



## Bodes (Aug 13, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Great choice of color man



Agreed! 




capoeiraesp said:


> Awesome! Loving that quality quilt maple.
> The devil's carve is awesome. Makes for a beautiful thickness and comfy contour. I had that on my course built 7 that ended up selling for camera gear.
> 
> Can't wait to see more!
> ...



I think Perry thought I was mad for the two or three tops I turned down. They are now being drooled over in another thread on this forum. I'm super friggin' happy with this one.




theo said:


> Looks schmick!



Cheers




OmegaSlayer said:


> Expecting to see some purpleheart but this is build is great anyway!



It may or may not feature subtlety, depending on a few ideas Perry has.





Pikka Bird said:


> I'm glad to see more proper Ormsby-styled builds starting up lately. Those were what got me interested in your stuff, Perry.



Yep. I too am not a big fan of the -machine guitars. They look nice, but not for me.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 13, 2014)

What headstock are you going with/leaning towards?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 13, 2014)

That quilt man... looks like endless sand dunes. Wow.


----------



## Bodes (Aug 13, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> What headstock are you going with/leaning towards?



3 a side




MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That quilt man... looks like endless sand dunes. Wow.


----------



## Bodes (Apr 15, 2015)

Received this photo over the weekend.


----------



## theo (Apr 15, 2015)

I totally forgot about this thread!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow, this looks like it is oozing with potential! Can't wait to see some purple on that quilt


----------



## Bodes (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like I could play in those dark, dingy pubs now*







*If only I were in a band...


----------



## DredFul (Apr 18, 2015)

Bodes said:


> *If only I were in a band...



With this guitar everybody will want you in their band


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 18, 2015)

Who cares about a band. Play it in the dark in your bedroom!!!


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2015)

I bought a UV torch from Ebay for my sidedots last week. My hype lives in it's case and as a result the dots aren't ever charged before shows.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Apr 19, 2015)

Purple in Ormsby should be interesting,
cant wait to see hows the top with purple upcoming


----------



## 7JxN7 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish people would stop making these Ormsby build threads, it makes the wait for my 2 seem so much longer...........

Yours is turning out awesome though man! interested to see it start coming to life in the next few steps


----------



## electriceye (Apr 20, 2015)

That super flamed neck is orgasmic. I think I have two or three of those blanks laying around in my secret stash at home.


----------



## Bodes (Sep 30, 2015)

After many frustrating months, I have decided to cancel this build.

Some of my reasons are as follows:


1.	Paid deposit 13th March 2013. Originally quoted a 6-8 month build time, expected a year or so wait for build to start. First photos of body dated 13th August 2014. Didnt reply to my bi-monthly, then monthly e-mails for updates. When he did it was all Just finishing up stuff this week, then back on to yours next week  [quote from e-mail dated December 10th 2014], he did nothing for months and again stopped replying to my e-mails. 30 months has now gone by. 
Check out his video from the Shark build doco where he states that his custom shop build times are down to about 12 months from deposit.

2.	The only time Perry worked on my build was when I told him I was thinking of cancelling the build. Then he would do just enough on the build to keep me interested, then put the guitar back on the shelf for months.

3.	Saw Hypemachine and SX runs runs being started and finished where the deposit was paid for up to 16 months after I paid my deposit.

4.	Got sick and tired of all the knob-gobbling from his fan-bois saying how upstanding Perry was and would never screw anyone around and how the wait was worth it, but they were ones who got their builds in a reasonable time frame.

5.	When I met Perry at the Psycroptic gig last year, he said along the lines of I am so sorry it has taken this long, Ill be working on it, I know I have been behind with your build, but it is now a priority. (Started thinking about all the crap that went down with other builders)
I do not think it is nice to post screen grabs of the private e-mails and messages that were exchanged, but I have all his crap written.
In the end I had to cancel the build as no matter how well the guitar may play, if I ever got a hold of it, so much negativity is associated with the whole process and Perrys rock-star attitude that I could never enjoy it. He did say that when he did finish it, Id be offered it first, but no thanks, Perry. Id rather not.
In hindsight, I really should have taken his offer for a full refund of the deposit (all I ever paid him) when he first mentioned it in April 2015 as it was clear he had little to no interest in working on it.
I got the full refund in my bank account yesterday, so now I can let you all know that I would never like to deal with this brand ever again.

Tl;dr version: 30 months of crap, delays and lies from Perry Ormsby I cancelled my build and got a full refund.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 1, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about your bad experience, but I am really glad that you could get a full refund of your deposit back.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 1, 2015)

That's too bad, man.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, at least there appeared to be no hijinx with the refund, unlike other builders in the past. Surprised to read this, though. Seems very out of character.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Oct 1, 2015)

I've never heard of an Ormsby build going south, I'd really like to hear what Perry has to say about this.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 1, 2015)

sorry for your experinces, i certainly have had my fair share with other builders, custom guitars just are not worth the time, effort and emotions in my opinion and i am moving away from them personally. i will say that is feels like he is super behind on his work, the 2015 hype run, put a deposit down a year ago 08/2014, have made a year worth of payments and our final specs sheets still have not been submitted for the run


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 1, 2015)

Bodes said:


> After many frustrating months, I have decided to cancel this build.
> 
> Some of my reasons are as follows:
> 
> ...



I dropped the ball on this guitar. No excuses. 110% my fault.

It wasn't you, it was me. I stuffed up. I apologise. Every time we spoke via email or txt I had full intentions of doing exactly as I said I would. Something always got in the way, and I should have just sucked it up, rather than "damn, ok, will get on to David's guitar later".


----------



## Hachetjoel (Oct 1, 2015)

ormsby guitars said:


> I dropped the ball on this guitar. No excuses. 110% my fault.
> 
> It wasn't you, it was me. I stuffed up. I apologise. Every time we spoke via email or txt I had full intentions of doing exactly as I said I would. Something always got in the way, and I should have just sucked it up, rather than "damn, ok, will get on to David's guitar later".




Super open honest communication from Perry are a huge part of the reason I'll be ordering from him once i can open my email fast enough to get in the run.

I am very sorry about your guitar not being completed though.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 1, 2015)

ormsby guitars said:


> I dropped the ball on this guitar. No excuses. 110% my fault.
> 
> It wasn't you, it was me. I stuffed up. I apologise. Every time we spoke via email or txt I had full intentions of doing exactly as I said I would. Something always got in the way, and I should have just sucked it up, rather than "damn, ok, will get on to David's guitar later".



Still does not explain the non responses from you and waiting til I said that I am thinking of cancelling.

For your sake, Perry, I hope that you have not done the same to other people. If you have, maybe you need to stop taking orders and get your act together. I notice you are still working on the 2014 hypemachines, yet you are almost finished the SX run where the 2014 hypes were ordered Mid 2013 with a finish date of July 2014,while the SX run Deposits were taken mid 2014.

Can you see a pattern here, Perry?

I can and can also see you getting in over your head with work and needed to get out while I could still get my money back.

What about the shark anniversary guitars? They were ordered 2 days before my deposit was paid. They were expected to be finished was it Jan 2014 or Jan 2015?

I do not want to .... all over your business as I now have no money invested in it, but seeing your response and seeing the response of hatchetjoe shows me that the knob-gobbling people will back you up no matter what. This behaviour you detested in the BRJ thread and maybe another failed builder threads.


Again, please look after your clients who have already given you money before lining up any more runs and be honest about your wait times and build times.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 6, 2015)

That sucks to hear man


----------



## Kammo1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow this has certainly surprised me.... Ok in defense of Perry I too am a pro guitar builder with 35 + years under my belt and have to say we are not infallable and sometimes we do drift with our build times but things often occur beyond our control which we try to fix ASAP. Normally if my customer expected times are going south I'll always respond and let the client know well in advance and ask them and inform them of the delay which generally they are ok with. Common courteousy costs nothing. It is also very good customer practice as Perry has done and gave you a full refund Top marks there. As a customer you did have to wait a long time but you have every right to complain if you are not getting the service that you expected. Its always an unhapy experience for the customer but also for Perry too remember its a 2 way street. I on a number of occassions had to close my own build slots to allow me to catch up as there are only a certain amount of hours in the day we can fit all this in. This is why I monitor all my builds on a weekly basis and make the necessary updates and do not accept any other work which I know will kill my customers build. Money or no money this is not my work ethics. Again I am seeing this from a proffesional point of view and bear no malice with either party and it sucks when this happens. Remember we are only human.........


----------



## Tesla (Oct 6, 2015)

This makes me a sad panda.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 8, 2015)

Perry has certainly taken a lot on, off the top of my head&#8230;. (May be mistakes below, I just jotted stuff down off the top of my head. Haven't kept up lately&#8230; so much happening).

2014/2015 Hypes
SX Run
GTR Hype models (2 runs)
GTR TX run
GTR SX run
Swirling for 10 models
Muscle car run
Fantasy run
Guitar courses
Carbon fiber run?
Shark run
Shark anniversary DVD 

Not to mention guitar shows, meat ups etc

Trying to keep up with all those payment options, Facebook notifications, spec changes and juggling multiple projects let alone building is crazy and things are definitely dragging as a result. I know my 2014 Hype and the payment plans involved would have hit the mark better and smoother without all of the distractions. 

I've spoken to Perry on the phone a couple times and I know he really does want to get this right and he is a standup guy. The fanboism really comes down to the majority of people with no experience with an actual Ormsby guitar chiming in with praise as Perry has communicated with them better than what builders have in the past. I agree it can get annoying... However Matt can't be praised enough for his contributions 

*I have a Hype 2014, getting a Hype GTR, Fantasy Hype and the Shark DVD*


----------



## Taikatatti (Oct 8, 2015)

thrsher said:


> sorry for your experinces, i certainly have had my fair share with other builders, custom guitars just are not worth the time, effort and emotions in my opinion and i am moving away from them personally. i will say that is feels like he is super behind on his work, the 2015 hype run, put a deposit down a year ago 08/2014, have made a year worth of payments and our final specs sheets still have not been submitted for the run



pretty much same here. owned 3 custom guitar from different brands. 1 horrible, 1 okay when setup right and 1 awesome and perfect. this isn't cool


----------



## electriceye (Oct 8, 2015)

JP Universe said:


> Perry has certainly taken a lot on, off the top of my head. (May be mistakes below, I just jotted stuff down off the top of my head. Haven't kept up lately so much happening).
> 
> 2014/2015 Hypes
> SX Run
> ...




What is a meat up? All guys?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Oct 8, 2015)

It's when you hang out and eat steak, duh.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 8, 2015)

JP Universe said:


> Perry has certainly taken a lot on, off the top of my head. (May be mistakes below, I just jotted stuff down off the top of my head. Haven't kept up lately so much happening).
> 
> 2014/2015 Hypes
> SX Run
> ...



This is exactly my point. All of these runs Perry and co. have taken on without, what appears to me, trying to please the people wanting to lay down some cash with his company and not really thinking about how he can achieve all these builds in a timeframe in which he has stated in writing.

This amount he has taken on has pushed everything back months and years beyond what he set out to do. I fully understand Perry wanting to have the next run(s) lined up so he knows he actually has a business next year and beyond but he has really been running his business so poorly for some of his pre-existing clients and then lying to them, while starting builds and runs before finishing what was already on his work bench.

Please forgive me if I am wrong, but did Perry not just accept deposits for the 2016 hype run? Can you really see him starting them in July 2016 like what is being promised while having finished all of the builds he has already taken cash from?

I honestly do not blame Perry for not wanting to say anything more in this thread, there is no way he can explain or justify what he is doing and coming out looking like he is completely on top of things.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 8, 2015)

electriceye said:


> What is a meat up? All guys?



A bunch of guys who have Ormsby guitars or have an incoming build sitting around having a [email protected] on their Ormsby guitars, eating meat.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 8, 2015)

thrsher said:


> sorry for your experinces, i certainly have had my fair share with other builders, custom guitars just are not worth the time, effort and emotions in my opinion and i am moving away from them personally. i will say that is feels like he is super behind on his work, the 2015 hype run, put a deposit down a year ago 08/2014, have made a year worth of payments and our final specs sheets still have not been submitted for the run



Agreed on no more independent builders for me. Even the high and mighty can have a fall from grace and I am done with it too. 

Unfortunately, we all seem to learn the hard way.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 9, 2015)

Bodes said:


> A bunch of guys who have Ormsby guitars or have an incoming build sitting around having a [email protected] on their Ormsby guitars, eating meat.



The 'meat ups' are something I run for Ormsby customers out of my own home so they know what to expect from their guitars, since the guitars aren't widely available to test out. It's done on my own time and dime, and the 'meat' aspect is just a play on words since I like to be a good host by providing beer and a good meal, such as a bbq or ribs. I'm sorry you've had a negative experience but don't go calling my hospitality '[email protected]'. The guys who've come around, including Joe of Psycroptic are great, humble guys, many of whom I now call friends. I invited you at the Melbourne Psycroptic gig to come around and play mine and you said that would be nice and may take up the offer (paraphrasing). I sincerely hope you find a guitar company/brand that delivers on the experience you want and expect in future.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry Matt, I think in the context of this thread [email protected] was the wrong term to use.
It wasn't meant to be an attack on you, or those who have attended, but it's a term that gets used for a bunch of people sitting around showing off their guitars. Again poor choice of words for the given climate.

All I ever wanted from Perry was the guitar I ordered, in the timeframe he stated, some delays expected, and not be treated they way I was.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 10, 2015)

JP Universe said:


> The fanboism really comes down to the majority of people with no experience with an actual Ormsby guitar chiming in with praise as Perry has communicated with them better than what builders have in the past. I agree it can get annoying... However Matt can't be praised enough for his contributions



Don't get me started on the majority of people in the GTR run group, I haven't heard so many people praise a guitar they've never even seen as being "the super best guitar ever" since the Blackmachine hype-train was at its peak. But the guys running the group seem really awesome and are always trying to be helpful. 

*cough cough* Matt 4 president *cough*


----------



## Millul (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm in the group as well, amd might have been guilty of some hype myself...but Matt is indeed always helpful and does a lot of work to keep the group running and interesting.

Sorry you've had such a bad experience, Bodes!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 10, 2015)

Lemons said:


> Don't get me started on the majority of people in the GTR run group, I haven't heard so many people praise a guitar they've never even seen as being "the super best guitar ever" since the Blackmachine hype-train was at its peak. But the guys running the group seem really awesome and are always trying to be helpful.
> 
> *cough cough* Matt 4 president *cough*



Ya, I don't even go in there. Circle jerk.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Oct 10, 2015)

Not trying to hype or fanboy, I've been pretty happy with the open communication of the gtr run and I've been pretty satisfied but I'm definitely guilty of being over excited. I am sorry your build didn't work out I hope the next one goes way better for you.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't get me wrong they look promising, one of my mates ordered an Eaton Special and I look forward to trying it out. What annoys me is how often the majority go on the warpath for anything that is vaguely reminiscent of Perry's work, I've seen guys saying that Blackmachine are just Hypemachine copies.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 10, 2015)

Millul said:


> I'm in the group as well, amd might have been guilty of some hype myself...but Matt is indeed always helpful and does a lot of work to keep the group running and interesting.
> 
> Sorry you've had such a bad experience, Bodes!



Thanks Millul.

I fully agree that any delays on the GTR run have been very open, I have now left the group, and seeing these open communications for the group run and being ignored is another reason for my frustration with Perry.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 10, 2015)

Hachetjoel said:


> Not trying to hype or fanboy, I've been pretty happy with the open communication of the gtr run and I've been pretty satisfied but I'm definitely guilty of being over excited. I am sorry your build didn't work out I hope the next one goes way better for you.



Thanks Hatchetjoel. 

I was just using you as an example earlier for backing up Perry when he didn't deserve it. I was expecting that kind of response from a certain few others who have told me 'the wait times can be frustrating, but the end result is awesome', but their delays and postponements weren't as bad as what I have had to cop.


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 12, 2015)

.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 12, 2015)

Lemons said:


> I've seen guys saying that Blackmachine are just Hypemachine copies.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Oct 12, 2015)

Lemons said:


> I've seen guys saying that Blackmachine are just Hypemachine copies.


or the bad apple guitars run, claiming they copied perry.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 15, 2015)

Hachetjoel said:


> or the bad apple guitars run, claiming they copied perry.



I must admit I didn't feel too bad about that one, from what I saw I'm not really a fan.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Oct 16, 2015)

Woah, I have had worries about my order, and this thread isn't giving me a great deal of confidence.

Edit: Been talking with Perry all afternoon, and he got me up to speed on how my order was going. My order is still on track and Perry was super helpful and cool about it, even sent me some updated pics of the build. So yeah, all confidence restored haha


----------



## Lemons (Oct 16, 2015)

7JxN7 said:


> Woah, I have had worries about my order, and this thread isn't giving me a great deal of confidence.



Honestly this is the only order with Perry I've heard of that has gone south, I'd be willing to bet your order will be okay. But maybe have a chat with Perry about a realistic ETA and your expectations, any builder worth anyone's time should be willing to have that conversation to keep a client happy.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 17, 2015)

7JxN7 said:


> Woah, I have had worries about my order, and this thread isn't giving me a great deal of confidence.



Yes you will wait a hell of a long time longer than what he told you, but you have to make the informed decision about what you want to do.

Contact him directly if you have concerns.


----------



## Bodes (Oct 17, 2015)

Lemons said:


> Honestly this is the only order with Perry I've heard of that has gone south, I'd be willing to bet your order will be okay.



Agreed with me being the only build that appears to be the only one gone south, but I am certainly not the only one who has had discussions with Perry about his delays. Maybe it is the whole "I'm gonna look awesome with an Ormsby guitar" factor that has stopped others? Plus I am sure his guitars play very well.




Lemons said:


> ...have a chat with Perry about a realistic ETA and your expectations, any builder worth anyone's time should be willing to have that conversation to keep a client happy.



You'd think so....


----------

